# Bmw engine



## sbdtasos (Jul 19, 2017)

hello my friends
i am looking for this engine
i want to build this engine
so if some one have the blueprints or have sketch on solidworks i need it
thanks


----------



## hotb (Jan 1, 2019)

hello
has anyone given to you
the plans of BMW engine????


----------



## sbdtasos (Jan 1, 2019)

hotb said:


> hello
> has anyone given to you
> the plans of BMW engine????


no nothing


----------



## gdrhbb (Aug 9, 2020)

This?


----------



## dazz (Aug 10, 2020)

You could buy a full sized wrecked engine, take it apart, and model it.


----------



## Peter Twissell (Aug 10, 2020)

A cheaper option would be to find a Dnepr engine - essentially a copy of the BMW design.
It was for this reason that I used Dnepr cylinders and heads as the basis for my radial.


----------



## dazz (Aug 10, 2020)

I had to Google Dnepr to find out what they are.


----------



## Peter Twissell (Aug 10, 2020)

And that is one of the reasons why they are cheap!
The factory closed many years ago, but the Dnepr bikes never made the transition from 'cult following' to 'investment opportunity'.


----------



## propclock (Aug 10, 2020)

If you ever find the plans I am interested.
 I have an 1974 R/90 and made a Wall Wizard  kinda close
but the details are very nice.  Perhaps put it in an Isetta?


----------



## Ratbag (Mar 4, 2021)

Peter Twissell said:


> A cheaper option would be to find a Dnepr engine - essentially a copy of the BMW design.
> It was for this reason that I used Dnepr cylinders and heads as the basis for my radial.


Any pictures of your Radial please ?
i was a long time addict for Dneprs


----------



## Tug40 (Mar 4, 2021)

I believe Dnepr is still in business, i could be wrong (but I don’t think so).
Ural is still in business.
I rode an ‘83 R100RS for 25 yrs. these were pretty much bulletproof engines, same as the /7.
Standard disclaimer, YMMV


----------



## CF-EKM (Mar 5, 2021)

Would also love to see this Radial from Dnepr. Cyl. 
The old "flathead" would be nice for a build.
Sound is nice and Valvetrain interesting.


----------



## Peter Twissell (Mar 5, 2021)

This picture was taken a couple of years ago.
See also here https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/a-gert-big-radial.31859/


----------



## Ratbag (Mar 5, 2021)

that is lovely .may i share the picture to the cossack owner's club facebook group ?


----------



## Peter Twissell (Mar 5, 2021)

Certainly. I used to be on a Dnepr owners group, but it faded into obscurity and I don't do facebook.


----------



## Ratbag (Mar 5, 2021)

thank you.


----------

